# Hiniker Model help



## minn_cuz (Dec 10, 2018)

I got a Hiniker plow from a relative and have it attached to my Chevy Silverado. It works great but would like to get the manual in case I need parts or to do maintenance. For example, it is not very high off the ground when in the up position, and I wanted to change the hole the hydraulic lift cylinder is in. I don't know where pressure relief valve is. There is no tag or serial number anywhere I can find. Can anyone help identify it from the pictures? Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## minn_cuz (Dec 10, 2018)

Update: I sent Hiniker Support the same pictures and they said I have a model 2751 (which is same as 2752 and about 1996-98). So I am able to download the manual and parts diagram. If anyone else has a similar model and has experience adjusting the height and piston position, any insights are appreciated.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to PS.

Glad you got the info you were looking for.

NYH1.


----------

